# Graphics Contest #18 ~ Takoda Voting Thread~



## BoscosMum

Voting Poll will be open for 7 days, until Sunday, November 6th. 12:30 pm as in afternoon....  


Original









____________________________________________________________

Entry 1










Entry 2










Entry 3









Entry 4










Entry 5










Entry 6


----------



## Megan1216

I voted for entry number 5! They are all good, though.


----------



## BoscosMum

I have to say that I had a *very hard* time choosing this time around.

Great Job everyone!


----------



## ZAR

Just a question isen't there a rule that you can't vote for yourself?

-HEYHWA


----------



## BoscosMum

Not that I recall.....


----------



## ZAR

*Votes for self*

-HEYHWA

PLEASE DON'T FLAM ME FOR DOING THIS!

-HEYHWA


----------



## BoscosMum

That is perfectly fine!

I have voted for myself before, there have been some contest where I truly felt mine was the nicest. I am honest enough to admit that.
It's ok....you can be proud of yours!


----------



## ZAR

I know well I do know mine could be the best if I tryied harder, that was my first time entering a contest here, I'll proberly do better next time.

-HEYHWA


----------



## DylansMummy

I like number 4 - it looks a lil spooky!


----------



## BoscosMum

Heywha.....you are right...it has been fun watching everyone grow with their skills in these contests.


----------



## QueenLeaShanneen

*Voting*

I would love to vote for Number 5! It is so sparkly! Best of luck to everyone!


QueenLeaShanneen


----------



## ZAR

BoscosMum said:


> Heywha.....you are right...it has been fun watching everyone grow with their skills in these contests.


I know, next contest I demand myself to do the best that my crappy program can do!

-HEYHWA

LOL


----------



## BoscosMum

HEYWHAT WHAT....You have PSP8 right....
that is an awesome program! I have version 9.
I had 8 before and could do all the same things I can do now.
If you want any new ideas or help with anything....just ask...


----------



## Lisa 216

Nice work, everyone!!


----------



## ZAR

BoscosMum said:


> HEYWHAT WHAT....You have PSP8 right....
> that is an awesome program! I have version 9.
> I had 8 before and could do all the same things I can do now.
> If you want any new ideas or help with anything....just ask...


PSP8 I thought that was an old program  Oh well these are the programs I have:-

Paint Shop pro 8
Animation Shop 3
Photo impression 4.0

Also if I need anyhelp with PSP8 I know who to ask 

-HEYHWA


----------



## BoscosMum

My first program ever was Photo Impression 4...LOL!  
You can make nice things with it...they will be more basic though.
It is not bad but it is *really limiting* compared to PSP8.


----------



## ZAR

I know! But its a start.

-HEYHWA


----------



## irash007

*vote*

I vote for no. 5 (Hi Des )


----------



## cagnes

HEYHWA said:


> PSP8 I thought that was an old program  Oh well these are the programs I have:-
> 
> Paint Shop pro 8
> Animation Shop 3
> Photo impression 4.0
> 
> Also if I need anyhelp with PSP8 I know who to ask
> 
> -HEYHWA


I use PSP8 too. The newer versions may have a few little upgrades or changes, but it's basicly the same program... I love it!


----------



## ZAR

Its good but I'm still not that good at using it I don't know where everything is 

-HEYHWA


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver

I Voted for number 5 I love it a lot!!!!!!


----------



## ForJazz

4 and 6 rock. I had a hard time picking. 

PS -- I would only vote for myself if I truly thought mine was the best and I was really bored. (aka -- I don't always vote) 

PPS -- HEYWHA I thought you said something like "I have PSP 8 now so my graphics will be ten times better than they were before" in your graphics thread -- that implies you think a lot of the program. Now you are second-guessing that program? If you need help, just ask. There are plenty of people willing to tutor here. It can be very helpful.


----------



## ZAR

Okay, well the entry I sent in I did it on PI 4.0

-HEYHWA


----------



## BoscosMum

Try a few of these tutorial that are for PSP8  

http://www.fortunecity.com/westwood/alaia/354/tutorials/


----------



## Neocat

Hi! I'm Neocat and Neo-The-Hedgehog from DA. Nice to meet everyone. I voted for number 5. The rest of them are cute.


----------



## ForJazz

HEYHWA said:


> Okay, well the entry I sent in I did it on PI 4.0
> 
> -HEYHWA


Yes -- I followed that. I said "in your graphics thread," though.


----------



## DarkLestat24

#5 is absolutely beautiful. Wonderful job.


----------



## ZAR

ForJazz said:


> HEYHWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well the entry I sent in I did it on PI 4.0
> 
> -HEYHWA
> 
> 
> 
> Yes -- I followed that. I said "in your graphics thread," though.
Click to expand...

Indeed. But it is true that I am willing to make the best I can of signatures for people.....

Anyways...

-HEYHWA


----------



## Tabassco

I had a hard time choosing between 4 and 6 but I had to give it to 4.


----------



## kitkat

Tabassco said:


> I had a hard time choosing between 4 and 6 but I had to give it to 4.


Ditto that! Great job everyone, they're all great in their own way :!:


----------



## ZAR

Indeed. Thanks also 

-HEYHWA


----------



## teddyeyes_88

*voting*

I vote for 5! XD


----------



## ForJazz

Wow -- this isn't obvious or anything... :roll: There should be a rule against it.


----------



## DesnBaby

ForJazz said:


> Wow -- this isn't obvious or anything... :roll: There should be a rule against it.


Against what :?:


----------



## ForJazz

Against soliciting votes through deviantart or otherwise.


----------



## Stephie

Members please note that a new rule will be applied as from the beginning of the next contest:

_Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified_.


----------



## cagnes

Stephie said:


> Members please note that a new rule will be applied as from the beginning of the next contest:
> 
> _Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified_.


Thanks Stephie! It's unfortunate that you felt the need to add the new rule, but I think that it's a good idea!

This contest is in good fun & stuffing the ballot box takes all of the fun out of it. Many members here put a lot of time & effort into their entries & would feel that it is a waste of time if the entries are judged on how many people you know, rather than on their merit. :wink: I definitely wouldn't bother participating if the soliciting were to continue. Thanks again.


----------



## DesnBaby

You know what? Cagnes can have it. How do you know that other people aren't soliticing votes or that friends on the board aren't voting for each other? The reason why people drop out of the contest is because the same people are winning over and over again and its just not fun anymore. I do the best I can w/ the graphics and I have never, ever won one time at least and people on here win two or three times or even more. I think that everyone should get a chance to win and pick their cat. I'm sorry, but I'm not going to be entering any more of these contests, you all have fun w/ the same people winning all the time, I'm out.


----------

